# Blair Witch themed party



## mememaster (Sep 8, 2014)

So a couple of my friends and I are organising the halloween party this year. We've decided on doing a sort of camping out party in one of our gardens, and we were thinking of doing a sort of Blair Witch theme in conjunction with that?

Of course we're going to do the classic pile of rocks complete with fingers and creepy twig figures hanging from trees in terms of decorations; any ideas for some kind of creepy food centerpiece we could make? 

Any other ideas in terms of decor or specific games we could include would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

how about some "missing" posters of some party attendants, posted on light posts, telephone poles, walls, etc that people have to pass by while walking up to the party.








reddish muddy hand prints on walls








a pale thin womans 'hand' reaching from the bushes

since bodies were found "disemboweled" how about stuffing some old jeans & flannels to look like headless bodies laying on tables. Open up the chest area of the flannel shirt then using expanding foam (handi insulation foam sold at home improvement stores) to make it look like intestines are falling out and around the neck of the shirt where the head should be - the open chest area could be a great space to place tall large serving bowls of food or drinks. (or use a lot of little childrens sized bodies, since it was originally children that were taken by the witch.

Other table props could be a hiking journal, backpacks, camping gear, etc .....don't forget old VHS tapes scattered around the food & drink tables with different labels "fishermen's interview" "coffin rock footage" "Mary Brown Interview" etc. Or stacked on top of each other (glued together so it doesn't topple easily) to create stands for candles, end tables. snack stands, etc


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

think voodoo or witch craft..
so food in glass mason jars, cauldrons, etc.

of course, going the old school food things, like; round 'eyeball' ice cubes, spaghetti in red sauce, witch fingers, devil eyeball eggs, cheese ball in the form of a skull, watermelon cut in the shape of a brain (cut off the green rind and cut out the brain texture in the white rind to expose the red underneath), etc.
just google halloween food in images...


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Of course you have to have a tent, go inside with some friends, and after awhile , have someone come and shake it!


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd think plenty of bundles of eyes, ears, noses etc. would be an easy and cheap option. Just dismember some cheap masks and fill with fake blood etc. wrapped with flannel and twigs. A few maps, compasses and the like would fit in with the theme too


----------



## The Feejee Merman (Sep 14, 2014)

A few tombstones (children, of course) scattered throughout would be cool. I can't imagine a road sign for Burkitsville being that hard to do. 
I also triple dog dare you to do a recreation of Coffin Rock.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Surround sound with breaking branches.


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

Vor something more on the healthy side of food..a friend posted a recipe for Roasted Cauliflower head...and I couldn't help but think with some modifications it could look like a large brain sitting on a plate...especially if you add a drop of red food coloring to the brush on to give it a pink hue, with a light olive oil brush after it's done to give it a good shine. Healthy option for any of those who are vegan or avoiding processed sugars (it actually tastes really good too). If no one eats it, it would still be a great, edible, cheap, center piece.

you can google baked cauliflower or search allrecipes.com if the below doesn't make sense:

Directions


1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
2.Mix butter, dill, garlic, lemon zest, cumin, salt, and ground black pepper in a bowl.
3.Cut cauliflower stem flush with the rest of the head so it can stay upright in a casserole dish. Spread butter mixture evenly over the top and sides of cauliflower, place in a casserole dish, and cover with foil.
4.Roast in the preheated oven until tender and cooked through, about 1 1/4 hours. Transfer to a platter and spoon any liquid in the casserole dish over the cauliflower


----------

